# Good Morning! I found my way here because...



## artsymom

I'm going through some trials in conceiving baby #2. I have endometriosis and was diagnosed by 18 years old (now I'm 32). The doctors told me that I had a 30% chance of conceiving when I was 18 and the longer I waited the slimmer my chance would be. I went through laproscopy and Lupron treatments when I was 21 which made me feel like a new woman. In my mid 20s I found my soul-mate and we married. We figured by then that I would have next to no chance to conceive but thought it's only fair to try to conceive before trying to adopt and taking a baby away from a couple that has been trying for a while. On our 2nd wedding anniversary we started trying to conceive and thought we'd give it a year or two. 6 weeks later, the week of my 27th birthday, I found out I was pregnant! I had bleeding & cramping but carried the baby until an emergency c-section delivered a relatively healthy baby 3 weeks early. He spent a couple of weeks in the NICU but came home weighing 5lbs, fully recovered. When he was 2 years old we started trying again, expecting quick conception results as we experienced the first time. Unfortunately, that was back in the spring of 2008 and I still have no baby or bump to show for it. In that time I've found I have low thyroid which is now maintained with medicine, I have borderline low progesterone, and my husband's "donation" has tested perfectly. Also, my monthly cycle has shortened to 24 days even though I still ovulate on a 28 day cycle. In January of this year I experienced my first miscarriage at less than 5 weeks along. Nature took it's course and everything came out naturally. It was just one of those things, the doctor said, 20% of pregnancies end in miscarriage...it didn't mean anything. So in August I found myself pregnant again!! The doctor sent me for hcg & progesterone tests the same day I called to let them know I was pregnant. He also scheduled me for an early ultrasound at almost 7 weeks. The hcg & progesterone came back good but the ultrasound showed no fetal pole...just an empty sac. The sac measured early though so they thought perhaps I wasn't as far along so they scheduled another ultrasound for a week later. I went in optimistic we'd see a spot in the sac...but there was nothing. Another hcg level check and a meeting with the doctor decided on a D&C at 8 1/2 weeks. The D&C went smoothly but two days later I found myself in the emergency room with what felt like chest pain but turned out to be my stomach lining...now I'm on ulcer medicine and a strict diet which shuns pain medicine, alcohol, caffeinne, fat, deep fried food, and meat. I'm tired, sore and I want to comfort myself with all the things I'm not supposed to have. That's how I found myself here to the babyandbump....nice to meet you!


----------



## Toes_crossed

Aw hun, You've had a rough time :(
I really hope your luck improves from here on in and you get your :bfp: soon with your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## v2007

:hi: and Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## Eve

Welcome :hi: and :hugs: too. Sounds like you have had a rough time... :( I hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon hun. :hugs: Again...


----------



## Sweet_Alida

:wave: Hi!
I'm not in the same boat as you, but I also have endometriosis and I am also having problems conceiving #2. I think the fact that you have been able to get pregnant is a good thing now they just need to figure out how to keep you pregnant and a healthy pregnant at that. Good Luck and keep the PMA(positive mental attitude) up you will get that second baby. Your on the right forum for support! Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: and Welcome to BnB xxx


----------



## HanKi x

:wave: welcome to BnB!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Welcome :)!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wow .. i didnt mean to send quite so many fairys lol!! x


----------



## LittlePants

:hi::hi::hi::hangwashing:
Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello & Welcome :wave:


----------

